# Car wash



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Saw this on facebook, made me laugh

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=150055948385035


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It maybe is very funny, but I can't be bothered signing into farcebook to read it :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: , nice Golden Spaniel in the car passing by.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It had me fooled :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Brill :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

